# Can I cook WET buds ?



## uboatcommander (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey - when cooking buds and leaf trim - does it matter if they are fully dry or even wet ?


I have some drying now and wanted to make butter like now instead of waiting a week....


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (Apr 8, 2010)

wait the week it will be worth it. i mean do you smoke wet bud?? the bud is the strongest when cured right. i would assume the same goes for making butter as well.


----------



## thizz13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was told that you can cook wet but I have never done it more answers people???


----------



## McFonz (Apr 9, 2010)

it doesn't need to dry out but grinding it while wet is annoying.


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 16, 2010)

McFonz said:


> it doesn't need to dry out but grinding it while wet is annoying.


Just read a thread from a guy that makes edibles professionally and he said definitely let it dry out. Butter will taste bad if you use wet bud.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 16, 2010)

its funny u have this question when i went to amsterdam i met with a friend i havent seen in 10 years he lives there and we went to a local bakery and we were talkin to the baker and he told us to NEVER use wet material when cooking somethin about the chemical effect wont b at its peak,he compared it to smokin a 2 dollar bud compared to a 15 dollar bud.He also said always always use way more plant material then other ingredients because u want the smallest food to thc ratio.cant wait to head back up there its my disney land


----------

